# Axion, Chane or Aperion Audio



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys for sometime I have been wanting to get better mains and was looking at budget speakers but since I am planning on keeping them for a very long time I now want something that delivers. When I am able to make the purchase my budget is around $2200. I don't plan on buying real soon but I want to do some homework on higher end speakers this time so when the time comes I will be well informed and prepared. I do have a sub that delivers and it is the KK dxd 12012.
I have been looking at the Axiom, Chane and Aperion brand and am looking for floor standing with center of course. 
The use would be for movies and music. I am looking for clean, clear audio. Especially for movie watching I want to be able to hear whispers and for music be able to hear every instrument. 
I see some have 2 drivers, 3, 7 etc. Is more better? In order for me to obtain what I am looking for what would be the best choice?

Thank you!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

ARX A3 front, A2 center, A1 surrounds. Good for music and HT, and well under your stated budget.

I'm a huge fan of simplicity, two-way crossovers keep things nice and clean.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tesseract said:


> ARX A3 front, A2 center, A1 surrounds. Good for music and HT, and well under your stated budget.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of simplicity, two-way crossovers keep things nice and clean.


Does room size matter or just the seating distance from the speakers?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Might want to give the SVS prime a try: http://www.svsound.com/speakers/prime-series


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

asere said:


> Does room size matter or just the seating distance from the speakers?


Both will come into play. All of the speakers you mentioned in the OP are within a few dB of each other. The ARX trails the other two, on paper anyway, but is capable of high output.


----------



## ht-core (Jun 13, 2013)

I recently got a chane A2rx -c and love it. So much detail for so little price. Clear detail that's really astonishing as it gets a little older and more and more hours on it. I don't know when it will be finally broken in. But if it were to stop tomorrow I would be more then happy with its performance. Just my .02


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you guys. I have looked at both Chane and SVS and they seem like nice speakers. I am leaning more towards the Prime package for $1899. I also like their piano finish option. 
Now how high can I place the surrounds? In my family room I really don't want to place them on a stand because of the room size/layout it will then be right next to your ear.


----------



## mdbrown (Feb 8, 2015)

You might want to take a look at Martin Logan Motion series in this price range. The Motion 20s or even the Motion 15s are excellent speakers and their take on the AMT tweeter must be heard to be truly appreciated.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

asere said:


> Thank you guys. I have looked at both Chane and SVS and they seem like nice speakers. I am leaning more towards the Prime package for $1899. I also like their piano finish option.
> Now how high can I place the surrounds? In my family room I really don't want to place them on a stand because of the room size/layout it will then be right next to your ear.



I mounted mine where the bookshelf tweeters were 30" higher than the tower's tweeter. So far love the sound.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I also like their piano finish option. Now how high can I place the surrounds? /QUOTE] IME, 5-6' tweeter height is a good balance between ambiance and directionality. Piano gloss is awesome. For around 2600, you could do golden ear triton 3's and super center X.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Look at Magnepan Super MMG they will be as good as any speaker


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you guys! I think I will stick to my budget or even well below my budget with Chane or even the SVS prime tower package. Also I don't know how the Chane surrounds would look in my family room since they look bulky. Same for the SVS ones but at least they are smaller. On a stand they would not look bad but my plan is to place them on the wall at a certain height if I can get an installer to run the cables in wall.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

asere said:


> Thank you guys! I think I will stick to my budget or even well below my budget with Chane or even the SVS prime tower package. Also I don't know how the Chane surrounds would look in my family room since they look bulky. Same for the SVS ones but at least they are smaller. On a stand they would not look bad but my plan is to place them on the wall at a certain height if I can get an installer to run the cables in wall.


My ultra surrounds are giant sized but I wall mounted them.

The Prime series I suspect is up there with one of the bang for the bucks along with Chane. Just comes down to what you want.

NHT speakers do "OK" too for a smaller room with adequate sub. I only swapped because my room is 3k cu-ft and they were not enough for mid bass.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Talley said:


> My ultra surrounds are giant sized but I wall mounted them.
> 
> The Prime series I suspect is up there with one of the bang for the bucks along with Chane. Just comes down to what you want.
> 
> NHT speakers do "OK" too for a smaller room with adequate sub. I only swapped because my room is 3k cu-ft and they were not enough for mid bass.


My room is around 5400cf. My sub delivers and helps my current speakers but with the Prime towers or Chane I should get better mid bass with the use of the sub and speakers combined, yes?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> My room is around 5400cf. My sub delivers but with the Prime towers or Chane I should get better mid bass with the use of the sub and speakers combined, yes?


 yes. Absolutely. I think you will find yourself asking why you waited so long! I say that because I can tell it matters to you. In short, you'll be amazed. For the surrounds, looking bulky and out of place is something only you can decide. Mine are huge, but I made a decision, and a stand for performance. My compromise was, no dedicated space. Hers was in room speakers. That's for you guys to hash out, but if it matters to you(I think it does) I say at least plead your case. Buyers remorse hurts! Lol


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

For an experiment, put up some cardboard boxes of similar size to your speaker choices and see what you think. You May gain valuable insight to what you're able to live with.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> yes. Absolutely. I think you will find yourself asking why you waited so long! I say that because I can tell it matters to you. In short, you'll be amazed. For the surrounds, looking bulky and out of place is something only you can decide. Mine are huge, but I made a decision, and a stand for performance. My compromise was, no dedicated space. Hers was in room speakers. That's for you guys to hash out, but if it matters to you(I think it does) I say at least plead your case. Buyers remorse hurts! Lol


My other option could be 3.1 system but I know it will bug me not having surrounds. I plan on considering SVS or Chane and I hope I am able to get an installer to be able to wire the surrounds in wall.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> For an experiment, put up some cardboard boxes of similar size to your speaker choices and see what you think. You May gain valuable insight to what you're able to live with.


 I just might do that with some small outdoor speakers I have laying in the garage. thx


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I just might do that with some small outdoor speakers I have laying in the garage. thx


 Anything to help! 
Shouldn't be hard to find someone to pull wire. Might have to pull on the 'ol wallet though. Lol


----------



## alligatorman (Mar 11, 2015)

I just got a set of AR2X-C speakers for my parents new HT and after listening to them for a couple hours I can say they are probably the least fatiguing speakers I've ever heard. They are also articulate and transparent in vocals. The mid bass is also impressive for only 5.25" woofers. The treble is pleasing to my sensitive ears. On songs from Simon and Garfunkel's cd, I was hearing recognizable sounds that are muffled artifacts on my other speakers and feeling like I was present in the studio rather than just listening to a recording from 50 years ago.

I was a bit hesitant to order from an ID company but the reviews don't exaggerate how great a value these are. I'm also pleasantly surprised by the quality of finish and heft of the cabinets. 

For reference, I own. BIC DV62-CLR, Pioneer SP-FS52, Energy C-500 and the Chane speakers make these highly-regarded budget speakers sound cheap.

If you can't tell I would highly recommend the Chane brand and their technologies.

Can't wait for my AR5X-C to arrive.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

From the list provided I'd choose Aperion.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I appreciate everyone's suggestions but does price play a big part in how they're going to sound? For example with some name brands some towers are in the $400s each while others begin at $800 for each. Same with centers and surrounds.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Price can play a part but remember internet direct companies can deliver more bang for buck than their big box counterparts. 
Tweeter design is important. most of your imaging comes from a well designed high end so keep that in mind when looking. Also do you want a bright speaker or something that a little more warm?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have seen read that some speakers have aluminum tweters and others have titanium. What's better and the difference? I don't want bright just warm, clean and clear dialog.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally standard dome tweeters will be less "harsh" for lack of a better word. Ribbon tweeters are extremely accurate and can reach frequencies far higher than our hearing can detect. depending on how thay are mounted they can be bright. Horn tweeters tend to also be on the bright side. 
What they are made of and how thay sound again really depends on how the crossover and other factors in design play together so very hard to say what is better.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Generally standard dome tweeters will be less "harsh" for lack of a better word. Ribbon tweeters are extremely accurate and can reach frequencies far higher than our hearing can detect. depending on how thay are mounted they can be bright. Horn tweeters tend to also be on the bright side.
> What they are made of and how thay sound again really depends on how the crossover and other factors in design play together so very hard to say what is better.


Are the ribbons titanium? SVS prime has aluminum and Axiom has titanium.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Off the top of my head I dont know but as I stated I would not go by what they are made of as the deciding factor. As with drivers there are many paper drivers that preform as good as any of the Kevlar or polymer drivers do. It depends on the design of the rest of the speaker as to what works best.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Off the top of my head I dont know but as I stated I would not go by what they are made of as the deciding factor. As with drivers there are many paper drivers that preform as good as any of the Kevlar or polymer drivers do. It depends on the design of the rest of the speaker as to what works best.


Thank you! I guess you really can't go wrong with SVS, Chane and Axiom.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know Sonnie was very very happy with the SVS ultras he had in his home for a while.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I know Sonnie was very very happy with the SVS ultras he had in his home for a while.


I read up on those and they do seem nice. I am leaning more towards SVS prime tower package. They seem nice especially with the piano finish.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have titanium tweeters, and I find them super revealing without fatiguing. I think they're made for JBL by a French company. I've heard aluminum tweets that are harsh and some that aren't. Silk seems to be mostly laid back and rolled off to me. Refined maybe? Like Tony said the type of material doesn't tell the whole story. Although i do think some materials are possibly suited for certain applications. You definitely have plenty of options. Any favorites?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I read up on those and they do seem nice. I am leaning more towards SVS prime tower package. They seem nice especially with the piano finish.


 guess this went up while I was typing. From what I've read, I feel you would be making a great choice.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> guess this went up while I was typing. From what I've read, I feel you would be making a great choice.


Thanks Willis! I have been wanting SVS for some time plus it matches my KK piano finish. I still have some time like I said it might be awhile since I need to save but sometimes life happens and have setbacks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Indeed, life gets in the way sometimes. That's why I'm not planning much right now. And I have no serious complaints either, luckily. I've gathered you dig the gloss black. What's not to love? I do think gloss white with polished aluminum highlights or trim would be excellent too. Anyway, excited for you.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> Anything to help!
> Shouldn't be hard to find someone to pull wire. Might have to pull on the 'ol wallet though. Lol


+1 for the right price I'll drive over from Michigan to do the work:yikes::rofl2:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe talk to Sonnie to see what he thinks about your room size. You could get some outlet ultra towers and center and but some surrounds later. Don't forget upgraditis it's cheaper to buy once.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

B- one said:


> +1 for the right price I'll drive over from Michigan to do the work:yikes::rofl2:


 Lol!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Personally, if I was going to get speakers for more SPL, I would wait for Chanes' L7. IMHO, he's got the best bang for the buck going. The L7 should get his attention after the A5rx-c roll out finishes (at least that is what he has alluded to). Don't know the price though. His ID pricing has been very good. And his cross-over work is outstanding.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

One thing to point out is that all of the ID companies mentioned have at least a 30 day return policy. Some of them even pay for shipping. The best way to test out the speakers is to have them positioned in your listening room the way you want them. The same identical set will sound different in your room than someone else's. If you know you absolutely don't like them you can send them back and probably only have to pay for return shipping. SVS has a 45 day return policy. If you're willing to pay for the return shipping you could really try all of the companies that have been mentioned until you're completely satisfied with what you want.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

One dilemma I have is the tv placement with the speakers. Right now the tv is mounted diagonally above the fireplace with the in ceiling mains right in front of the tv a few feet away. If I get floor standing speakers they would be placed to the right of the tv instead of having the towers on each side of the tv with the center in the middle. Would this oddity still work?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

asere said:


> One dilemma I have is the tv placement with the speakers. Right now the tv is mounted diagonally above the fireplace with the in ceiling mains right in front of the tv a few feet away. If I get floor standing speakers they would be placed to the right of the tv instead of having the towers on each side of the tv with the center in the middle. Would this oddity still work?










sorry for the double post I was trying to add a picture. The speakers would go where the rack and sub are. I would be facing them.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think to be honest you would be very disappointed. I had forgotten exactly your room layout. Imo, the best chance would be to have them flank the fireplace. This(imo) would be problematic also since the majority of the imaging would fall below the horizontal plane of the TV. It's not as bad with your in ceiling speakers since the screen and speakers are closer together, and the angles between the LP, screen,and speakers are vastly different than having them on the floor. And the center... Gotta get out my thinking hat. And borrow Lou's decoder ring. Lol


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I think to be honest you would be very disappointed. I had forgotten exactly your room layout. Imo, the best chance would be to have them flank the fireplace. This(imo) would be problematic also since the majority of the imaging would fall below the horizontal plane of the TV. It's not as bad with your in ceiling speakers since the screen and speakers are closer together, and the angles between the LP, screen,and speakers are vastly different than having them on the floor. And the center... Gotta get out my thinking hat. And borrow Lou's decoder ring. Lol


Yeah I would have to get the tv off the fireplace and buy a tv stand and place the tv with the speakers where the couch and sub is on the pic and forget about the in ceilings. Do I have an issue with that of course not but wife loves having the tv over the fireplace.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I've seen TV mounts that drop down in front of the fireplace for use then back up for not use(yeah. I just wrote that lol). I would consider that as a great option. Theres a link somewhere on here. One of the biggest issues would be, if both speakers are on the right side of the TV, all of your left side effects will be on the wrong side of the screen. There goes all your imaging. I think you'll be looking at on wall, or drop down TV mount. That's the one I like.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.dynamicmounting.com/fire...ad3&utm_campaign=Dynamic Mount - Google build.
Here's an example. They also have a speaker attachment!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> http://www.dynamicmounting.com/fireplace-tv-mounts?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=ad3&utm_campaign=Dynamic%20Mount%20-%20Google%20build.
> Here's an example. They also have a speaker attachment!


Thank you for taking the time to look into this I don't think I knew about this mounts. They seem very interesting.
In my case since the room is not squared and the tv is mounted diagonally I am better off placing the tv on a stand that can hold my components and place the speakers the traditional way. 
I'll have to convince the wife it's better and hopefully with new speakers she will understand and like what she hears lol.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, not knowing your wife, if she is like mine, you may have a tough sell. Lol. If she's into it like you however it might be easier. Btw, I don't mind at all. As long as I can tip the balance toward performance! Or at least show some things that can help.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Well, not knowing your wife, if she is like mine, you may have a tough sell. Lol. If she's into it like you however it might be easier. Btw, I don't mind at all. As long as I can tip the balance toward performance! Or at least show some things that can help.


Thanks once again. If it were up to my wife a small tv with no surrounds would do lol. Upgradetitis is never easy in this household.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. Sounds like home. Ahhh....
I'm trying to hone my pitch on buying an amp to go into the rack.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Lol. Sounds like home. Ahhh....
> I'm trying to hone my pitch on buying an amp to go into the rack.


And I wish you all the best of luck


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

And the same to you!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Lol. Sounds like home. Ahhh.... I'm trying to hone my pitch on buying an amp to go into the rack.


 Just get the Emotiva because when all is said and done you KNOW that's what you're getting. Those pretty blue lights are oh so tempting!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

(Hypnotized voice) mmmmmm bluuue lights..... Yes. if for no other reason! A great amp under the hood is just a bonus.


----------



## alligatorman (Mar 11, 2015)

I would put the TV in a place to allow proper positioning of the speakers.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

alligatorman said:


> I would put the TV in a place to allow proper positioning of the speakers.


Yes when the time comes I won't have a choice but to do so. Thx


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Between the Axiom 60v towers and SVS Prime towers. Which one would provide better mid bass? The feel in the chest feeling. Of course while using a sub.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at the spec sheets on both I would lean towards the SVS towers But it's a tough call. I think you would be hard pressed to hear a great difference between the two. I think the high end on the Axion may be a bit better.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Between the Axiom 60v towers and SVS Prime towers. Which one would provide better mid bass? The feel in the chest feeling. Of course while using a sub.


 IMHO, if you cross at 80hz, which most will recommend, it won't matter. To ME, I find that since kick drums are tuned between 35 and 80hz roughly, and a lot of bass guitar is in there too, your KK will be providing the "punch". Upper harmonics of lower freq's add some clarity, and "attack" but not real punch in the gut.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Audyssey set the center at 100 and L,R to 150hz. On paper the speakers can go much lower but being placed in ceiling there is no option to move them. My KK is helping the mains in where they lack but having mains that can cross lower than what I currently have I should be able to get more out of them. Better placement, more drivers, tweeters and a sealed enclosure. 
Im learning here haha!


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't speak for the SVS but my M60 V2's bass response mixes well with my PSA subs using Audyssey XT32. I can't wait to get some mains when I upgrade that can be used for full range though :bigsmile:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw the SVS prime towers in action on Youtube and boy was the driver working out. I definitely don't have that on my current set up. Now I'm drooling and might pull the trigger sooner than later.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. It's a full case of upgraditis. Take 5 SVS prime, and call me in the morning. 
I feel your burning desire. Uv come down with a case of upgraditis myself. Mostly speakers and amps in my sights. Sadly my room is the worst offender. Sadly because it's probably the thing I'm most powerless to address. Oh well, I will enjoy progress vicariously!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yep. It's a full case of upgraditis. Take 5 SVS prime, and call me in the morning.
> I feel your burning desire. Uv come down with a case of upgraditis myself. Mostly speakers and amps in my sights. Sadly my room is the worst offender. Sadly because it's probably the thing I'm most powerless to address. Oh well, I will enjoy progress vicariously!


Take 5 SVS Prime and call me in the morning haha love it. 
Mine is a family room. What's so bad about your room?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Take 5 SVS Prime and call me in the morning haha love it. Mine is a family room. What's so bad about your room?


 Well it actually has some saving grace due to its size(bass response) and vaulted ceiling, but the adjacent space is the kitchen full of ceramic tile, and wood cabinets etc. what I should say is room treatment would be hard to address. #1 is WAF, and #2 is a sliding glass door next to my Left front speaker. I have thought about temporary panels, just for when I can be alone with it. What happens is once I reach a certain volume level, the room starts to show its face. That makes me wonder if more power would be a waste. I'm(listed) at 135x7. I think it benched at around 115-120 acd in HT mag. It never seems to run out of gas either so idk, I'll probably just keep squirreling til I can do an amp and know fo sho.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Well it actually has some saving grace due to its size(bass response) and vaulted ceiling, but the adjacent space is the kitchen full of ceramic tile, and wood cabinets etc. what I should say is room treatment would be hard to address. #1 is WAF, and #2 is a sliding glass door next to my Left front speaker. I have thought about temporary panels, just for when I can be alone with it. What happens is once I reach a certain volume level, the room starts to show its face. That makes me wonder if more power would be a waste. I'm(listed) at 135x7. I think it benched at around 115-120 acd in HT mag. It never seems to run out of gas either so idk, I'll probably just keep squirreling til I can do an amp and know fo sho.


I see. That sliding glass door could be the main culprit with the tile. That's good to know. I currently have carpet but will be removing that later to add tile and wood floors around the house. I think wood in a listening room is better than tile but I could be wrong.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thankfully my main space is carpet. I think tile vs wood, would be a wash. My wife wanted wood in the LR where our HT is. I said never... I had a LR that way before, and did not like it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yikes! I'm gonna have to get rid of carpet regardless because of allergies. Nothing like a dedicated room.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Bummer. Maybe an area rug could split the difference for you? Our allergies are related to our super messy white pine trees. Love/hate them.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My main concern about wood or tile vs carpet is what to do with the surrounds speaker wire if I can't run it in wall.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That is a valid concern. I would look at fishing it up into the ceiling and back down. Wall plates on both ends. Next I'd see about getting behind the base trim, and up the the inside of the wall from there. Base trim comes off easy and drywall almost never goes all the way to the floor. Lastly I'd look at some decorative channel. It's paintable and even "worse case" isn't that bad. 
Pic is just to give an idea. (Haven't deleted from my phone yet lol)


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pic. That is what I will try to do so long as I or an installer can get to the tight areas in the attic. My ceiling is partially vaulted and in some areas I could be limited.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ours is vaulted too, but I had no pesky Sheetrock in the way! I have been up there for other things however, and it is tough moving around.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys I went ahead and purchased the SVS Prime tower package. It has shipped and will arrive this Friday.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Did someone say sick day!! Congrats on the new toys can't wait for pics and your feelings on them!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome! Had a feeling you'd be pulling the trigger. Good on ya! Looking forward to impressions.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you guys! I'm excited for their arrival yet bummed out. WAF insists that the tv remain over fireplace and does not want it on a wall or a tv stand. She thinks it's for Flintstones age. I can see some of her points because it does look nice over fireplace without neck strain. There is just no place for floor standing ones right by fireplace. I will have no choice but place them to the side of the tv and hope for the best or might have to return them. In fact I might not even open them.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

My dreams are being crushed! Luckily I had my system before my wife now I just add stuff once in a while. Maybe you need a new house with a dedicated room one for each of you!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

On a good note for music the system will rock regardless of tv location. Trying to be positive here.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Woot!!!! How do they look?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

They have finally arrived  I am trying to upload pic.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is the pic.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking forward to your impressions. 

No sleep for you tonight :rubeyes:


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Looking forward to your impressions.
> 
> No sleep for you tonight :rubeyes:


I know. I couldn't sleep just waiting for the arrival


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is the set up. I just need to wire the speakers and wait for the center channel stand to arrive.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

They look nice in there asere! And what of the mrs?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you! Idk I gave her some placement options considering she does not want to move the tv. She is not here right now so we'll see what she says when she gets here lol. 
I would have to move the center channel when fireplace is in use which is not often.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, those towers flank the fireplace nicely as if they were meant to be there.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Tony!


----------



## alligatorman (Mar 11, 2015)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, those towers flank the fireplace nicely as if they were meant to be there.


Yah I'm not sure why OP said the placement would be off? Looks good to me.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

alligatorman said:


> Yah I'm not sure why OP said the placement would be off? Looks good to me.


Thank you! I won't be able to use the prime surrounds because of the room layout. I already have in ceiling surrounds that follow the fireplace and tower pattern. I'll just use those.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking speakers,congrats and I hope they stay or don't forget they do have the one year trade in policy!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My wife at work when she received them after I said the packages was not going to be very big lol! She saw the set up today when she got home and actually liked it


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> Nice looking speakers,congrats and I hope they stay or don't forget they do have the one year trade in policy!


Thank you!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol! The look on her face says, "seriously"? Not that big! I know the look all too well.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome man! The other good thing is if for whatever reason you don't like them then you have a return window.

I bet you'll like me though


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Lol! The look on her face says, "seriously"? Not that big! I know the look all too well.


Lol! Can't wait to run Audyssey and press play.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

What movie gets the first spin?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> What movie gets the first spin?


Possibly War of the Worlds!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Possibly War of the Worlds!


 Ooh…that's a good one for the ol' subwoofer! How about Transformers Dark of Moon? That movie will really show off and has amazing audio.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JBrax said:


> Ooh…that's a good one for the ol' subwoofer! How about Transformers Dark of Moon? That movie will really show off and has amazing audio.


Yes and also How to Train Your Dragon and 9. For sure I will replay the lfe scenes


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Yes and also How to Train Your Dragon and 9. For sure I will replay the lfe scenes


 True dat good one's for sure!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Audyssey set my fronts to full range. How do I know what crossover that is?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

asere said:


> Audyssey set my fronts to full range. How do I know what crossover that is?


 Can you manually set all to 80?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Your Onkyo allows you to manually set all speakers to 80. That's a good starting point.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Audyssey set my fronts to full range. How do I know what crossover that is?


 I'm gonna say that means your mains will run full range, whatever the content calls for. The LFE (.1) carries 120hz-3hz. That won't change, no matter what the XO is at. Would GUESS the other 5 channels are filtered at 30hz in the soundtrack? How do they sound to you so far? Among the others suggested above, I'll recommend "Lone Survivor" there's tons of bullets and shrapnel flying about. LFE is decent, but I check for bullet holes in my Sheetrock every time!
Btw, what did it set the surround XO at?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I'm gonna say that means your mains will run full range, whatever the content calls for. The LFE (.1) carries 120hz-3hz. That won't change, no matter what the XO is at. Would GUESS the other 5 channels are filtered at 30hz in the soundtrack? How do they sound to you so far? Among the others suggested above, I'll recommend "Lone Survivor" there's tons of bullets and shrapnel flying about. LFE is decent, but I check for bullet holes in my Sheetrock every time!
> Btw, what did it set the surround XO at?


The surrounds was set to 150. The sound so far is really nice. I just need more time to play more material. Tomorrow I'll try Tron


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been listening to the Primes more and more and what's not to like. The sound is even and spacious for music and movies. One observation when set to full while playing Tron without the sub it had a fair amount of bass and when set to 80hz way less bass without sub. When watching at 80hz with sub or at full I noticed no difference with movies or music but with tv watching at full the sub was asleep.
Since the speakers are capable do I just leave them at full range?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

no, I would set the crossover to 60hz and let the sub do what it was designed to do. No speaker is going to really go deep into anything below 50hz with any decent output unless they are large and generally exspencive. Let the sub do its job and also give the amp in the receiver a break with not having to output the lower high power frequencies.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Is Audyssey set them to full will going to 60 be considered lowering the crossover?
Sorry this is my first time with real speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, going up with the crossover will not harm any of the settings however going lower is not a good idea as you won't have any filters between where Audyssey set them and where you put it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes thank you! I know to never lower from what audyssey set them to. I just didn't know if going from full to 60 was considered raising or lowering them. I see what you mean now. Going up is going from full to 40, 60 and so on.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, no issues doing that.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I will try the 60hz thanks.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I tell you what. I take my hat off to SVS. They sure make great sounding speakers. The sound is really clean. I'm glad I did away with in ceiling mains for fronts.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I tell you what. I take my hat off to SVS. They sure make great sounding speakers. The sound is really clean. I'm glad I did away with in ceiling mains for fronts.


 I'm glad you did too! You writing that, is confirmation of all the stuff that you just can't tell someone. Hearing is understanding. Btw, how do feel about the display being so far above the speakers? As in, is it distracting to you? Fwiw, I think getting the surrounds out of the ceiling would be worthwhile, if you can manage it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I'm glad you did too! You writing that, is confirmation of all the stuff that you just can't tell someone. Hearing is understanding. Btw, how do feel about the display being so far above the speakers? As in, is it distracting to you? Fwiw, I think getting the surrounds out of the ceiling would be worthwhile, if you can manage it.


The speakers blend in well with the tv being higher. My center will be a little higher once I get the stand. I could use the svs surrounds but my family room is open to the kitchen. The tv now follows the in ceiling surrounds pattern. If I use svs the tv would have to be moved and would have to rewire for surrounds in different areas. Complicated 
I'm happier now though.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I'm happier now though.


 that's the main thing. Again, congrats! Have you been rediscovering your collection?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> that's the main thing. Again, congrats! Have you been rediscovering your collection?


So far I threw in War of the Worlds and Tron. It was clean with excellent dialog and much better dynamics. I'm watching now El Clasico Barcelona vs Real Madrid on BeIn HD network.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Battle Los Angeles would be a good one!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> Battle Los Angeles would be a good one!


I'll have to look for that one.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys on another note since I have an extra two in ceiling speakers not in use. Can I make it into a 7.1 from my current 5.1 or use them as height?
When it comes to sound quality is it better to just use my SVS primes for main and the 2 in ceiling surrounds like I have them now and ignore the other two in ceilings or just use them all?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

asere said:


> Guys on another note since I have an extra two in ceiling speakers not in use. Can I make it into a 7.1 from my current 5.1 or use them as height?
> When it comes to sound quality is it better to just use my SVS primes for main and the 2 in ceiling surrounds like I have them now and ignore the other two in ceilings or just use them all?


I assume it's your former left right main speakers if so give heights a shot! There already there right.:T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

B- one said:


> I assume it's your former left right main speakers if so give heights a shot! There already there right.:T


Yeah the former main ones. If I run Audyssey for 7.1 can it be used as height at the same time?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Yeah the former main ones. If I run Audyssey for 7.1 can it be used as height at the same time?


 yep. PLIIz 5.1 plus 2height channels.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

So run the calibration and when there is 7.1 movie content I'll get that and 
PLIIz for other things like music?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> So run the calibration and when there is 7.1 movie content I'll get that and PLIIz for other things like music?


 Well PLIIz has no discrete information. Those speakers produce mostly ambient sounds pulled from the main channels. A 7.1 soundtrack is actually encoded to use rear surround speakers. So when you play back a 7.1 track(even without PLIIz engaged) it plays the rear surround info with the side info. In your case, it will do the same thing, but also matrixed sound from the height speakers. Some people prefer this to rear surrounds.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Well PLIIz has no discrete information. Those speakers produce mostly ambient sounds pulled from the main channels. A 7.1 soundtrack is actually encoded to use rear surround speakers. So when you play back a 7.1 track(even without PLIIz engaged) it plays the rear surround info with the side info. In your case, it will do the same thing, but also matrixed sound from the height speakers. Some people prefer this to rear surrounds.


 Will 7.1 degrade the sound from the mains considering I would be using 2 more in ceiling speakers other than the 2 I'm now using for surrounds?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

No. It should potentially improve. The only difference will be added height effects. The base 5/7.1 track will not change.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I will do that then 7.1 is something I've always wanted


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Listening to Lou Ritneour. Nice jazz music that even the Mrs enjoys.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lee ritenour is a great choice. Have you listened to six string theory?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Lee ritenour is a great choice. Have you listened to six string theory?


I'm not sure. We have been listening to his music on Pandora. If on Pandora it sounds good I'm tempted to buy the cd.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The recording of Six string theory is absolutely amazing, nice deep bass and crisp highs. Very well engineered.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The recording of Six string theory is absolutely amazing, nice deep bass and crisp highs. Very well engineered.


I think I will buy it. He does make great music. 
By the way how long does it take for speakers to break in or is that a myth?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I would ask SVS, just to get the most accurate answer since they're infinitely more familiar. But to your question, I would say 20-30 hrs.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I would ask SVS, just to get the most accurate answer since they're infinitely more familiar. But to your question, I would say 20-30 hrs.


Thank you Willis! I thought about calling SVS but thought I would be asking something dumb. It's bad enough I asked here lol! Now that you mentioned it I think I will call SVS. :T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

:T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

asere said:


> I saw the SVS prime towers in action on Youtube and boy was the driver working out. I definitely don't have that on my current set up. Now I'm drooling and might pull the trigger sooner than later.


Guys I'm very happy with my primes but I'm curious. How come on this video you can actually see the woofers move like crazy but at home mine sit still?
I used the same movie clip at full range, all kinds of crossovers, with and without sub and nothing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably not at high enough levels. To be honest this guy could have some sort of bass exciter in line with his speaker or even an EQ boosting the lower frequencies. That much cone movement is not good for a driver of that size anyhow.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Probably not at high enough levels. To be honest this guy could have some sort of bass exciter in line with his speaker or even an EQ boosting the lower frequencies. That much cone movement is not good for a driver of that size anyhow.


I had mine at 28db and no movement yet the sub moves even at 40db. I do agree he must have something added to make those cones move frantically. I just wanted to make sure something was not wrong with mine.
Thank you!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a CD by Flim and the BB's the song "Funhouse"
https://youtu.be/XV-fffCOVGI

There is a part about 2/3s of the way through where a train whistle is heard with footsteps and then a door closing. There is some serious ultrasonics in that part my main speaker cones move a ton during that part but cant hear anything.

Its a bit of an odd track but great for demoing dynamics.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I have a CD by Flim and the BB's the song "Funhouse"
> https://youtu.be/XV-fffCOVGI
> 
> There is a part about 2/3s of the way through where a train whistle is heard with footsteps and then a door closing. There is some serious ultrasonics in that part my main speaker cones move a ton during that part but cant hear anything.
> ...


Thanks! I will listen to it with youtube and see what it does even if it is not cd quality it should come close. If your cones move with that cd then yours should move with the opening of Edge of Tomorrow.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh for sure, Edge of Tomorrow has some serious LFE in that opening scene


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is a track that I love to play loud, 
https://youtu.be/9lD-7cUVVQ4
Its old but its got a great sound and many of my favorite musicians all in one room including Lee Ritenour, Abraham Laborial and Dave Grusin.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you I will listen to it later.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Oh for sure, Edge of Tomorrow has some serious LFE in that opening scene


 If your mains move with Edge of Tomorrow your mains I am sure are bigger than mine but should mine move at least some? It stays still.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends, the crossovers in the speakers could have an affect on what gets sent to each driver. Are you certian you are running your mains full range what trying that? have you turned on double bass in the speaker menu?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> It depends, the crossovers in the speakers could have an affect on what gets sent to each driver. Are you certian you are running your mains full range what trying that? have you turned on double bass in the speaker menu?


I tried Full, 40hz and up to 100hz but not double bass.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, turn on double bass (mains + sub). that will get what your looking for.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, turn on double bass (mains + sub). that will get what your looking for.


I will try it thanks!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I can say that the Primes in my room have reached up to 112db with volume around 28 . A greater improvement from my old speakers.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Today set up the system for a 7.1 but I am a bit confused. When playing 7.1 material all the speakers are on but when doing 5.1 the rear surrounds used to come on and now the avr says f,c,l, sl,sr but no sound is coming from the rear surrounds. I want the rears to come on for 5.1 and the left, right surrounds that are usually in the middle to come on only with 7.1
Was it how I wired it or is this normal with 7.1?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Asere, not sure I follow. By your description, it sounds like you want to use the surrounds in the opposite fashion of design. Side surrounds are used in 5 or 7. With 5.1 material you can select PLIIX and use all 4 rears. (Or not) Is your BD player set to pcm, or bitstream? I thought you were going with height channels?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not sure on height right now. Let's figure out a 7.1 and later I'll ask you about heights or I'll get confused lol.
Right now I have 5.1 the fronts and rears come on. When I did the 7.1 with 5.1 content I lost the rear surrounds and what comes on are the left and right surrounds. The ones in front of the mains. Sorry if I confuse you.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

It's bitstream on dvd and receiver sees the rear surrounds as 2 channel and the middle ones as sl,sr. With 5.1 the rear surrounds are not on. Only sl,sr.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. Try this. 5.1 source. Select PLIIX. This will upconvert to 7.1. The rear surround information is matrixed from the regular/side surrounds.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Ok. Try this. 5.1 source. Select PLIIX. This will upconvert to 7.1. The rear surround information is matrixed from the regular/side surrounds.


Tried it and avr shows sl,sr only.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Tried it and avr shows sl,sr only.


 Ok. Maybe it's a configuration issue. 7.1 works correctly?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Ok. Maybe it's a configuration issue. 7.1 works correctly?


Yeah 7.1 they all come on on avr.
Basically from what I'm understanding for 7.1 the seat would be say in a middle of a room and the sl,sr next to each side of the couch with two other rear surrounds further behind the couch yes?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes. Are you still using the 805?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yes. Are you still using the 805?


Yes


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

How about music? I have an 808, so I'll see if this works. Try some music, push the "home" button, press up one time, select listening mode, music, PLIIX music. See if they light up then.(plz don't take that as I'm talking to you like a kid lol, that's how I do it is all) My back surrounds are 2ch also. I haven't had a problem. I think I'll end up scratching out all my hair! Sounds like you've got it right, unless somehow the oppo is causing issues, but no idea how it could.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> How about music? I have an 808, so I'll see if this works. Try some music, push the "home" button, press up one time, select listening mode, music, PLIIX music. See if they light up then.(plz don't take that as I'm talking to you like a kid lol, that's how I do it is all) My back surrounds are 2ch also. I haven't had a problem. I think I'll end up scratching out all my hair! Sounds like you've got it right, unless somehow the oppo is causing issues, but no idea how it could.


Talking to me like a kid is the way to go or I'll get lost lol. No worries
I have music on with PLIIx music and the only thing that lights on avr is front left and right.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Crazy! Does it say PLIIX movie even?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Crazy! Does it say PLIIX movie even?


It displays PLIIx movie or music but just with mains on.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I should check also, when I scroll through, they don't change modes automatically, yo have to push enter. Yours too?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I think so. I also have a second zone.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I should check also, when I scroll through, they don't change modes automatically, yo have to push enter. Yours too?


Do your surrounds display on your avr with PLIIx?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I also have a zone 2. My 808 defaults to 5.1 automatically when I engage it, no matter what the source is. I'm gonna rack my brain a little. Maybe a factory reset? Tony has an 805. Maybe he's got an idea. Man, I feel dumb right now...


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Do your surrounds display on your avr with PLIIx?


 yes. SBL and SBR.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> yes. SBL and SBR.


Is SBL and SBR the same as SL and SR or 2 channel rears?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I also have a zone 2. My 808 defaults to 5.1 automatically when I engage it, no matter what the source is. I'm gonna rack my brain a little. Maybe a factory reset? Tony has an 805. Maybe he's got an idea. Man, I feel dumb right now...


Don't feel dumb lol. Your helping and I appreciate it.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

with 5.1 I still get no display on avr with PLIIx


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Is SBL and SBR the same as SL and SR or 2 channel rears?


 SBL/SBR are the rear surrounds, same as 2ch surrounds. SL/SR, are the normal/side surrounds.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Don't feel dumb lol. Your helping and I appreciate it.


 thanks. Seems like we're right where you started lol!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> SBL/SBR are the rear surrounds, same as 2ch surrounds. SL/SR, are the normal/side surrounds.


I'm thinking of configuring. Make the back sounds come on with 5.1 and the side surrounds with the rears for 7.1 since I have no couch in the middle


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> with 5.1 I still get no display on avr with PLIIx


 (can't multi quote for some reason). Do you mean it doesn't show the back speakers on?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> (can't multi quote for some reason). Do you mean it doesn't show the back speakers on?


With all channel stereo the avr only displays the front l,r but I can hear the surrounds. This is with a 5.1 set up.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I'm thinking of configuring. Make the back sounds come on with 5.1 and the side surrounds with the rears for 7.1 since I have no couch in the middle


 hmmm. Interesting idea. I use mine in PLIIX or true multichannel 7.1. I think that's what you were trying for? I can't, for the life of me figure it out. It should work!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> With all channel stereo the avr only displays the front l,r but I can hear the surrounds. This is with a 5.1 set up.


 wow, I just tried that, and all of mine stayed on. I wonder if you should do a factory reset. This can fix a lot of cooky stuff. Works when I restart my phone! Lololol!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> hmmm. Interesting idea. I use mine in PLIIX or true multichannel 7.1. I think that's what you were trying for? I can't, for the life of me figure it out. It should work!


I'll try the configuration considering the seating arrangements on my house. For 7.1 movies it will work I think but it won't change how the surrounds don't display with PLIIX.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> wow, I just tried that, and all of mine stayed on. I wonder if you should do a factory reset. This can fix a lot of cooky stuff. Works when I restart my phone! Lololol!


I did a reset when I bought the avr since it was used. I think it always was like that.
I just changed the speaker configuration and I don't get the rears to turn on for 5.1 like before. Maybe I need to rerun audyssey since avr thinks I still have 7 speakers but with the new configuration to get all the speakers in the order I'm looking for.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Compared to this couch. Where is yours? Trying to get a feel for how the alternative config would look. I'm not clear why you're looking at that as an option.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The sounds next the the couch is mine and the two behind the couch in the pic would be on left and right in front of couch between the mains. They would be in ceiling. All the surrounds are.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok. I think I see now. Your old mains are now wired as surround back? Your old surrounds are the same?
If that's true, I would set the old mains at height speakers. Any surround speakers in front of the LP just won't sound right. You would then of course use PLIIz. It's almost Taylor made for it. 7.1 would downmix to 5.1, and in PLIIz should sound great. Much better than using the old mains as rears.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Ok. I think I see now. Your old mains are now wired as surround back? Your old surrounds are the same?
> If that's true, I would set the old mains at height speakers. Any surround speakers in front of the LP just won't sound right. You would then of course use PLIIz. It's almost Taylor made for it. 7.1 would downmix to 5.1, and in PLIIz should sound great. Much better than using the old mains as rears.


Yes that's right. The crazy thing is I don't get sound front the sbls nor rear on 5.1 unless I do all channel stereo.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok I got up really close to the in ceiling sounds that used to be mains and they are on. I couldn't tell because they are too close to the mains. I think audyssey followed the right speaker pattern and the rear surrounds won't come on until there is 7.1 content.
At this point how do I use heights? Do I run audyssey?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I switched the surround configuration around and somehow this time I could hear sound from the rears and the surrounds I have closer to the mains. 
Now if I made the sbls the l,r surrounds and the surrounds the sbls does that mean with 7.1 the sound I hear will be backwards? 
Man it's been a long night with this lol.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, hit setup, speaker setup, select font height instead of rear surround. Then audyssey should find them. I'm going out of memory, so I might not quite have it all right. Mamma just got home...lol


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha. I don't think my receiver does height now that I'm pondering on it. It's an 07 model.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I switched the surround configuration around and somehow this time I could hear sound from the rears and the surrounds I have closer to the mains. Now if I made the sbls the l,r surrounds and the surrounds the sbls does that mean with 7.1 the sound I hear will be backwards? Man it's been a long night with this lol.


 lol! If I follow you, yes backwards would be what you get. Hang in there! I think we almost got it! Lol


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah the mrs tell me to better explain myself to be understood in general. I try but with this hobby too much runs across my mind.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Yeah the mrs tell me to better explain myself to be understood in general. I try but with this hobby too much runs across my mind.


 Yeah. And trying to do this on the phone just takes forever. I was thinking earlier, "oh I'll just call". Lol. 
Btw, your right. 805 don't do no height. I thought it did, but I just checked. Nope. In this case I'd leave 7.1 off the table until you get an AVR that can do heights, and use the old mains that way.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for checking. I was trying to read the manual. I will undo the 7.1 for sure. Part of the reason I couldn't hear the surrounds could be because of the switch and how it got calibrated. And you're right the mains are too close to the in ceiling mains I had and for surrounds it is hardly audible. 
Thank you for all your help and time with this


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Any time! Not sure how far we got but, hey! Good times. Btw, I dvr'd deliver us from evil. It's not done yet. Did u see it?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Any time! Not sure how far we got but, hey! Good times. Btw, I dvr'd deliver us from evil. It's not done yet. Did u see it?


Yes I saw it. I thought it was ok. Towards the end it got a little weird and too Hollywood.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> Yes I saw it. I thought it was ok. Towards the end it got a little weird and too Hollywood.


 ugh. I was afraid of that.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> ugh. I was afraid of that.


haha! Give it a go you might like it.
Also does your receiver have THX? With the 7.1 Thx Ultra lit up. I don't know yet how that comes on but doing away with 7.1 I'll lose that feature.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> haha! Give it a go you might like it. Also does your receiver have THX? With the 7.1 Thx Ultra lit up. I don't know yet how that comes on but doing away with 7.1 I'll lose that feature.


 Yeah, THX select 2plus. The THX light comes on whenever I engage a THX mode. Sometimes DTS comes on with it. Ironically one of the reasons I bought it was its THX cert. Turns out,I don't like thx sound modes. The side effect, and other reason I bought it was it benched really well. Not quite as good as the 805 but close.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yeah, THX select 2plus. The THX light comes on whenever I engage a THX mode. Sometimes DTS comes on with it. Ironically one of the reasons I bought it was its THX cert. Turns out,I don't like thx sound modes. The side effect, and other reason I bought it was it benched really well. Not quite as good as the 805 but close.


I think at least in my room THX tames the bass and therefore I prefer DTS HD Master .


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

asere said:


> I think at least in my room THX tames the bass and therefore I prefer DTS HD Master .


 Agreed.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Guys what hdmi cable do I need for 3d and 4k? I currently don't have 4k and for me it's years away but I might as well be prepared with both technologies in one. I saw a cable with 3d and 4k in one but is it true 4k proof? I rather get a cable that supports both and be done.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

According to HDMI.org, any high-speed (or "Category 2") HDMI cable will do.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

eljay said:


> According to HDMI.org, any high-speed (or "Category 2") HDMI cable will do.


Thank you. I forgot that my receiver is not capable of passing 3D and did a test by bi passing the receiver and connected the tv directly to the Oppo and sure enough it worked. The issue now I would have to watch tv using the Oppo. At this time since I do not have much 3d content I will just reconfigure when it is a 3D movie and that won't be all the time. At least I now know I don't need a new hdmi cable.


----------

